# piston rings



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Got all the parts back from the machine shop yesterday head rebuilt,cylinder bored new piston brand new top end trying to get it back together question is the rings got the oil rings on but i don't which one is the top ring and which one is the compression ring.they are both the same thickness but one is a little wider than the other. No instructions with the rings and my old piston is at the shop so i don't have any thing to look at


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

There is one ring with a sharper edge that one should be the second one down then the other one is the top. I don't remember for sure but I think that's how it goes


----------

